# 69 GTO Exhaust question



## josemusclecar (Nov 22, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you guys have bought stock mufflers for your gto's I have a 69 GTO that I want to replace the stock mufflers the car is a 4spd car with Ram Air 3 engine and I noticed that on one side it has a bigger muffler about 3 to 4 inches longer wasnt sure if they were stock at first it had part numbers on them and when I checked it out in my assembly manual those numbers matched so I know that they werent changed but I have been having trouble tying to get stock replacements that would match up so that I dont have to modify my exhaust system I have checked the leading catalogs ames performance, year one, paddock and others and no luck even online on ramairrestorations.com , gardnerexhaust.com the mufflers dont have to be exact to original looks as in exact part numbers just want same length mufflers that can replace the ones i have so I wont modify such as adding more pipe and use same length mufflers on both sides. THANKS


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

Check with Tom & Eric Gardner @www.Gardnerexhaust.com
They should have just what you are looking for.

Brent


----------



## josemusclecar (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank You. Do you have the same set up in your 69 GTO because I have another stock exhaust system from a 69 GTO that my dad had the car was non ram air and automatic, but that one had two long mufflers the same size as one of the longer mufflers that my system has. Nice 69 GTO thats the original color of my car Limelight Green.


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, I have the same system (Gardner) on my Judge that you are talking about with a shorter muffler on one side. Mine is a 4 speed car but on a 69 auto car it should have mufflers & then 2 long resonators at the far rear part of the tailpipe. I would call Gardner & ask if they would just sell you the mufflers if that all you need.
Brent


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is that a Judge thing? Or a `69 thing, one muffler being longer then the other?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I had Midas hang a pair on my '67 in 1987. They're still on the car, still ok, and one side is about 3 inches shorter than the other. I don't know if they screwed up or it's supposed to be that way. Seems to work fine, though! My '67 is an automatic with the 2 inch pipes.....
Jeff


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Is that a Judge thing? Or a `69 thing, one muffler being longer then the other?


I am pretty sure all 69 GTO,s had the short/long mufflers originally from the factory, not just Judges. 

Brent


----------



## josemusclecar (Nov 22, 2007)

Do you notice a change in tone on either side since they have different size mufflers, I really never heard my car how it sounded the first day i got it I started taking it apart, but soon will come the day that I hear it run


----------

